# Co sleeping with a baby with reflux, how do you do it?



## chase_mommy (Nov 11, 2007)

We co sleep/share the family bedroom with all three kids. I have the baby bed with the rail off sandwiched between the wall and our king bed. I originally planned on putting new baby in there but DD is in love with 'her bed' so there she stays. Our newest little man has some serious reflux issues and as you know can not sleep flat. I have looked at the reflux positioners but don't really see them as co sleeping friendly. Right now I have repurposed my full body maternity pillow into his sleeping nest. I have it coiled up nest like and have feather pillow that I use to make it at the angel he needs to be and to keep him snuggled in safe and secure. While this setup is big, takes up a decent chunk of our bed and is annoying he soon will be way to mobile for it to be safe. So I am wondering what everyone else is doing. How do you all co sleep with your refluxy baby?


----------



## Kiwiontheloose (Dec 17, 2009)

when she was small (under 4mths) she mostly slept in the crook of my arm with her head up on my shoulder - so her upper torso was elevated by my upper arm (and she was side lying) if you get what I mean?. I also put a pillow under the mattress of the crib (we had it sidecarred like yours) so it was elevated a little, and she would sometimes settle on their - again, positioned on her side. I would use a rolled up towel to keep her on her side.

Then at 4mths it became apparent she slept better on her stomach (as is the case with a lot of reflux babies). Although I know its not recommended, because she had such good head control, and was able to roll, I was happy with sleeping her on her tummy in the co-sleeper. Life got easier once we figured this out!


----------

